# [MAc OS 9.2] Renommer l'utilisateur possesseur



## guignol71 (13 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Un ami vient de me prêter son imac (celui avec l'écran plat) afin que je supprime toutes les données de son ex dessus (photos, tout les documents à son nom....)

Je viens de me rendre compte que la session de l'utilisateur est le nom de son ex. Je voudrais donc renommer cette session mais comme je découvre le monde des macintosh et je patauge un peu....

Il s'agit d'un mac os 9.2 (dsl si je n'ai pas posté dans la bonne section...)

Comment renommer cet utilisateur ou comment créer un 2ème utilisateur possesseur?

Merci d'avance 
Bonne journée...


----------



## guignol71 (13 Septembre 2008)

Pb résolu, il suffisait d'ouvrir le compte et non de le modifier...


----------

